# 2007 SM Calendar NOW available 11/24/06



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Please read the entire thread!

First I would like to thank EVERYONE who submitted a picture this year. I received almost triple the amount in years past. I thought I would have enough submissions to have two calendars but after going over each picture I came up a little short. So there is one calendar but I did my best to use ALL submissions, one month is a collage. Please know I did my best using the pictures that best fit the guidelines. If you do not see your submission it may not have met the picture guidelines, did not come through the email or I just goofed, please do not be upset. 

and SPECIAL thanks to Dr Jaimie for doing the cover work on the calendar, you







LadyM

*The calendar is on sale through December 3rd for $15.99 + shipping , after Dec. 3rd the calendar will be regular price of $19.99 plus shipping.*

*You can order the calendar here...*
http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.86412695

*Calendar Info*


> Each page measures 8.5" x 11"
> Measures 11" x 17" when hung on wall
> Full bleed dynamic color
> 100 lb cover weight high gloss paper, wire-o bound
> ...


To see all calendar pages and who is on a particular month, click on the above order link, then below the picture of the cover, click on.. " View Calendar Pages"

Payments are processed through the CafePress website, they take, debit card, credit card and check. They will produce and ship the calendar usually within two business days. Flat rate shipping is 5.00 but they also offer other shipping options for different prices.

*You can order the calendar here...*
http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.86412695



*******************************************

Please post replies or questions in this thread!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

The Calendar looks great














Well done Joe


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG! it looks GRRRREAT!!!!! excellent job Joe


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love the calendar and just ordered one. Congratulations to all the babies that made it inside.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great job Joe, the calender looks really great


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I just bought it! Thanks for putting it together Joe!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Great job!!! Just ordered my copy!!!! Thank you for taking the time to put this together for all of us to enjoy!!

Thanks Jamie and Joe...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*WOW!! I love the calendar, Joe, you did a wonderful job!! Looks great. Jamie did a wonderful job on the cover also! Will be ordering tomorrow!*

*Thanks!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
It looks great, all the babies look stunning









ANDREA~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe ... great job!! I can imagine how labor intensive it was to go through all the entries, etc.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Beautiful!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

It looks great Joe!














Thanks for doing this for us! I just ordered mine!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_*WOOOHOOO......*_great job ! 

Ordered some today,Cant wait !!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is a higher resolution pic of the collage so everyone can see who's in it


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow! Great job and thanks!







We'll be placing our order/s.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you did a great job Joe,







Matilda wasn't in the collage







better luck next time


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

The calendar looks great Joe...you did a fantastic job


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You rock, Joe. I only wish I had more walls.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The calendar looks great, just placed my order. We have some beautiful babies here.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Great job! I know this must have taken a lot of time and work and some fretting, Joe. And, Jaimie ... thank you for making it possible for all of our babies to be pin-ups!









I'm off to order several of them now...people are getting them as holiday gifts whether they want them or not!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Wonderful Job! Thank You!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Kudos Joe! Loving it!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to order mine tomorrow!!!

I can't wait to be able to look at it all day long









ANDREA~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, it might sound silly...but I got tears in my eyes when I saw Archie & Abbey there - right in the calendar. Let's see - I've ordered four so far. I am a proud mommy tonight. Thank you. All the dogs are adorable.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It looks GREAT! You guys did a wonderful job.........thanks for all your effort and time spent on putting it together! I'm getting my copy tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Just ordered my copy (wanted to make sure I got one!! LOL) Will be ordering more for gifts!!*

*Thank you, Joe and Jamie!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> here is a higher resolution pic of the collage so everyone can see who's in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now its easier to tell who's in the picture. Great job Joe!







I am going to order mine soon


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That's a simply smashing body of work, Joe, old chap and Jaimie, old gal.








Just ordered mine - not that I haven't got a lot of those pics on my kitchen noticeboard, already - it's just that I wanted to see how many more public holidays you guys get than we do ... ... ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine is ordered - GREAT Job on the calendar - THANK YOU Joe for all your hard work, and thanks to Jaimie for an adorable cover!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Just ordered a copy


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm ordering mine this week. I may order one more for my mom too. Matrix is a small star! Thanks Joe!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I bought one for my grandmother last year and she wants another this year... so I will be ordering one for her for xmas!







Cute calendar as always


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Wow, it might sound silly...but I got tears in my eyes when I saw Archie & Abbey there - right in the calendar. Let's see - I've ordered four so far. I am a proud mommy tonight. Thank you. All the dogs are adorable.[/B]



My face lit up when I saw Cooper and Gracie in there too!!!!







It was a pleasant surprise, thats for sure. Thanks again Joe and Jamie.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just ordered my calender today! So Anxious to get it! Thanks again for all the hard work and time that you spent making it a wonderful calender!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good job, Joe and Jaimie!!!
















It looks fantastic


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The calendar is beautiful - thanks for all your hard work!!!







I just ordered my copy.
_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks you Joe and Jaimie it looks Great.. I will be getting one... maybe two


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow it looks great. Thanks Joe and Jaimie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind words, I really do hope you enjoy them this year and thanks again for the participation and the great help with the cover from Dr. Jaimie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everyone for sending their pics in time....i wish those that missed out could have made the cover...maybe next yr! looks great all!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just a note: today is the last day for sale pricing of 15.99 on the calendar


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The last day for the Sale?!! Oh my let's see - I've ordered 6 so far.......hummmmm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine arrived and it is very nice. For those who remember it from last year, it's different from last year's in that it has a spiral binding. The paper it's on is a really nice heavy stock, too.

Today is the last day for sale pricing!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I ordered 4!!! Excited!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy it has the holidays this time


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got a calendar, a pillow, AND a bag!!!!







Wanted that free shipping...








I can't wait!!!!








I didn't get one last year. I asked Santa, and I guess i wasn't a good enough girl.







So this year, I bought MY OWN!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just recieved my calendar!! Wow its really nice!! I have to say... Linda's Chloe and Katie look adorable in the stripe bed from my store! That picture came out soooo clear! (I know i'm being bias... lol)... no but seriously.. the WHOLE calendar looks great!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> I just recieved my calendar!! Wow its really nice!! I have to say... Linda's Chloe and Katie look adorable in the stripe bed from my store! That picture came out soooo clear! (I know i'm being bias... lol)... no but seriously.. the WHOLE calendar looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of my favorite pics too!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad everyone likes them, i got mine, i dont remember them being wire bound last year so i didnt have some of the "name boxes" positioned correctly but i think overall it turned out great


----------

